

Cinnamon II an Apple ][ Compatible Wrist Watch - dpeckett
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1730981799/cinnamon-ii-the-ultimate-retro-smartwatch

======
empressplay
Cool, but pricey... you think you can get a thousand backers for this? =) It
would be awesome if you do.

We just finished porting our Apple II BASIC interpreter to Go. If we'd known
about your project sooner maybe we could have helped each other with that...

Also, 32K? Seems a bit low. There's a lot for the II that needs 64 or even
128K

~~~
dpeckett
I guess we'll have to see what the internet makes of it all :D. Short
production runs are inherently expensive. And I think all too often
kickstarter projects fail due to not properly pricing in externalities.

As for contributing/collaborating, the entire source code and interpreter for
the watch will be made open source. At the end of the kickstarter. Plenty of
opportunities ahead!

------
empressplay
Also 160x128? That's 4 pixels per character at 40 columns -- I'm not imagining
that's going to be all that usable for text? Sure you can't do a bit better
than that?

------
empressplay
Also, how exactly does the input mechanism work?

